# Spring kit for Ruger P90



## Cashopteacher (Sep 16, 2011)

Brownelles has a spring kit for the P90 that I have been thinking of purchasing and installing in my P90. The kit comes with a stock power recoil spring a stock power hammer spring a lower power hammer spring and a extra power firing pin spring. I bought the gun second hand and don't know what the gun has been through, I figure it has not been cleaned very much or that well. According to the serial number and Ruger, the gun was built in 1997 and I can easily see the standard grip was changed for a hogue wrap grip but I can't tell what else has been changed if anything. The current recoil spring rubs on the guild rod and the spring is difficult to remove. At the very least I was going to replace the recoil spring and when I saw the kit I was wondering if it was put together to better the action of the P90. Has anyone tried this kit out and does it make the action anybetter for the Ruger. I have always believed that stock is ok but there is always room for improvement. I found a trigger that will work better then the current one. But I wanted to find out what other internal changes I can do will improve the over all action of the gun.


----------

